
A Trump-Loving Town and Its Favorite Undocumented Immigrant - dankohn1
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/04/poplar-bluff-missouri-undocumented-immigrant.html
======
dankohn1
"'I never thought leopards would eat MY face,' sobs woman who voted for the
Leopards Eating People's Faces Party."

[https://twitter.com/cavalorn/status/654934442549620736](https://twitter.com/cavalorn/status/654934442549620736)

